# Meat Goat Wether Program



## jss520 (Jun 25, 2017)

We have been to our state fair for 2 years now and been at the end of our class. Our county show is small, but we were grand and reserve champion wether. We used feeding ramps tuis year and it seemed to help. The state fair goats just look so thick compared to us. What do you do from beginning to end? Feedings? Exercise/muscle building?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

How much do they weigh?

What kinds of goat are they? How old?


----------



## jss520 (Jun 25, 2017)

I am look towards next year. Boer wethers that weighed 78-80 lbs. Basically 7 months old

Sent from my SM-G900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Hmm interesting. So that was seen as not good enough?


----------



## jss520 (Jun 25, 2017)

We need to be using some type of drench or something, but I am not.experienced not experienced enough with goats. I grew up with swine.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet the winners are spending a lot of money on very high end stock. Did you look at closely and talk to the top winners? You can find out where they get their goats.


----------



## jss520 (Jun 25, 2017)

Can you tell many anything about supplementing their diet. We were using Showrite Fat & Sassy and then feeding hay. Used champion drive too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

It comes down to genetics you can run them supplement them and do a ton of things to try and make them thicker and bolder. I agree they are probably paying a lot for people's genetics.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

There seems to be a ton of competition in the Boar ring as I see a lot of FB people with Boars. There are some very high priced Boars out there for sure and the are built like a ton of bricks. Very stocky, wide in the rear and wide in the front.


----------

